# Light Handlebars, Stem, Seatpost? Recommendations please!



## sdirep

So ive been struck with the upgrade bug and would like to start searching for a light handlebar, stem, and seatpost. I recently bought some new zipp 404s/cassette and was expecting it to be lighter than my previous stuff but my bike is actually a bit heavier. Luckily they are more aero and stiffer than my previous wheelset (shimano ultegras) so i dont feel a difference other than I climb better and conserve more energy on flats. Now its time for me to make this bike lighter. Its a 2009 tarmac expert with all stock parts except the wheels. I know the original gruppo which is shimano ultegra sl 6600 is prolly the heavy part of it but i would like to change the handlebars, stem, and seatpost. Any recommendations with the most bang for my buck? Prefer carbon but open to anything. Thanks

Oh ya and I would like to get it down under 18 lbs..maybe mid 17.5 if thats possible. My bike is currently weighing at 18.6 lbs


----------



## skyliner1004

lowest weight/$$ that i've found are KCNC parts


----------



## farva

Ritchey WCS stems are light & reasonably affordable. They also look pretty good IMO. Carbon stems are spendy & rarely wiegh less than a high end aluminum one. Bars are a more personal choice depending on what shape you like. If you want something 200g or less you'll need to go with carbon


----------



## dadoflam

skyliner1004 said:


> lowest weight/$$ that i've found are KCNC parts


+1 - my KCNC seatpost is significantly lighter than anything but the most exotic carbon options.
Another really good value option is New Ultimate gear - Fairwheels Bikes in the US stock it.


----------



## tsutaoka

good bang for the buck stem = syntace f109


----------



## cpark

3T. good price from Probikekit.


----------



## ralph1

farva said:


> Ritchey WCS stems are light & reasonably affordable. They also look pretty good IMO. Carbon stems are spendy & rarely wiegh less than a high end aluminum one. Bars are a more personal choice depending on what shape you like. If you want something 200g or less you'll need to go with carbon


+1 for the WCS bar and stem combo, light as and reasonably priced. I have been riding them for years.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## frdfandc

+2 on the Ritchey WCS stuff.


----------



## skyliner1004

frdfandc said:


> +2 on the Ritchey WCS stuff.


anyone using the Ritchey WCS Stem & WCS Logic II Handlebar?

i can pick up the set with Fizik Wrap with it for a total of: $135 shipped


----------



## farva

skyliner1004 said:


> anyone using the Ritchey WCS Stem & WCS Logic II Handlebar?


Yep, have both of them. Solids parts. Richey makes many shapes of WCS bars so that choice depends on what shape/drop you like. Just make sure you use a torque wrench on all the stem hardware. Ultralight = ultra easily stripped


----------



## skyliner1004

is this upgrade logical?

Stock:
FSA OS-190 Stem 90mm - ~160g
FSA Vero Handlebar 40cm - ~300g

Upgrade:
Ritchey WCS Alloy Stem 90mm - ~120g
Ritchey WCS Logic II Handlebar 40cm - ~230g

Est. Weight Savings after upgrade: 100g
Cost of upgrade: $145


----------



## cpark

skyliner1004 said:


> is this upgrade logical?
> 
> Stock:
> FSA OS-190 Stem 90mm - ~150g
> FSA Vero Handlebar 40cm - ~300g
> 
> Upgrade:
> Ritchey WCS Alloy Stem 90mm - ~120g
> Ritchey WCS Logic II Handlebar 40cm - ~230g
> 
> Est. Weight Savings after upgrade: 100g
> Cost of upgrade: $145



Before commenting, I would like to see the full spec of your bike.
Also, could you provide us with what you are trying to achieve?

Thanks,


----------



## farva

You could probably find that combo for less than $145 on ebay or similar. Does that FSA stem actually weigh 150g or is that the advertised weight? FSA's weights are usually off by a long shot


----------



## skyliner1004

cpark said:


> Before commenting, I would like to see the full spec of your bike.
> Also, could you provide us with what you are trying to achieve?
> 
> Thanks,


the full specs of my bike:

2010 LOOK 566 
rival groupset
Look Keo 2 Max Pedals
Sram S30 Sprint wheelset
Gp4000S tires
Stock FSA Carbon Pro Seatpost
OS-190 Stem 90mm
FSA Vero Compact 40cm handlebar

Does this help? And what did you need the full spec for?

I'm trying to achieve a lighter weight for my bike. And for the user right above me ^^ i've taken those from manf's posted weights.


----------



## skyliner1004

cpark said:


> Before commenting, I would like to see the full spec of your bike.
> Also, could you provide us with what you are trying to achieve?
> 
> Thanks,


hey, i've posted my specs above this post...

What do you think?


----------



## cpark

skyliner1004 said:


> hey, i've posted my specs above this post...
> 
> What do you think?



Overall, looks like the money is well spent.

I estimate the weight of the bike at around 16lbs.
With the stem/bar upgrade, you could possibly drop it below 16lbs.
Therefore, the upgrade makes sennse, IMO.

You can further cut the weight by reducing:

1) Reduced the cable/housing as short as possible without affecting the braking/shifting performance. Maybe 20 to 40 grams.

2) Get the lightest tubes if you don't weigh too much. This can possibly cut as much as 50 to 100 grams for the wheelset.

3) When you are ready to replace the tires, put Continental Supersonic on the front, but not the rear. This will save you another 30 to 40 grams.

4) What kinds of bottle cages do you have? CF ones will reduce another 20 to 80 grams depends on the existing models you are using.

5) If the wallet allows, get a custom set of wheelset with Niobium rim, CX-Rays spokes and light set of hubs (like DT, Alchemy...). Another 100 to 200 grams.

6) Saddle - It's too important to sacrifice the comfort for the weight saving, but if you can get away with it, go with a Selle Italia SLR Carbonio, not the SLR with Carbon rails. Carbonio has the Lorica covering which is a lot more durable than the leather covering of SLR. Another 60 to 100 grams.

7) Ditch the valve cap

8) Fizik Handlebar Tape - another 10 to 20 grams depends on what you are running.

Possibly dropping the weight below 15lbs....

By the way, Probikekit has the 3T ARX stem in white for $71.38 plus another 10% off, and I think it might look sharp with your frame depends on the color you have.


----------



## cpark

skyliner1004 said:


> hey, i've posted my specs above this post...
> 
> What do you think?


If your wallet allows, check these out.
I think they will look sharp, if you have the white/red 566 frame....


http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=K0323

http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=K0325

http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=K0324


----------



## skyliner1004

cpark said:


> Overall, looks like the money is well spent.
> 
> I estimate the weight of the bike at around 16lbs.
> With the stem/bar upgrade, you could possibly drop it below 16lbs.
> Therefore, the upgrade makes sennse, IMO.
> 
> You can further cut the weight by reducing:
> 
> 1) Reduced the cable/housing as short as possible without affecting the braking/shifting performance. Maybe 20 to 40 grams.
> 
> 2) Get the lightest tubes if you don't weigh too much. This can possibly cut as much as 50 to 100 grams for the wheelset.
> 
> 3) When you are ready to replace the tires, put Continental Supersonic on the front, but not the rear. This will save you another 30 to 40 grams.
> 
> 4) What kinds of bottle cages do you have? CF ones will reduce another 20 to 80 grams depends on the existing models you are using.
> 
> 5) If the wallet allows, get a custom set of wheelset with Niobium rim, CX-Rays spokes and light set of hubs (like DT, Alchemy...). Another 100 to 200 grams.
> 
> 6) Saddle - It's too important to sacrifice the comfort for the weight saving, but if you can get away with it, go with a Selle Italia SLR Carbonio, not the SLR with Carbon rails. Carbonio has the Lorica covering which is a lot more durable than the leather covering of SLR. Another 60 to 100 grams.
> 
> 7) Ditch the valve cap
> 
> 8) Fizik Handlebar Tape - another 10 to 20 grams depends on what you are running.
> 
> Possibly dropping the weight below 15lbs....
> 
> By the way, Probikekit has the 3T ARX stem in white for $71.38 plus another 10% off, and I think it might look sharp with your frame depends on the color you have.


excellent tips, but the bike isn't 16lbs. i'd guess with pedals & computer around 17 flat? i dont have a scale that i can weight the bike with and my bathroom scale won't do it.

That 3t stuff does look nice, but i think the Ritchey WCS gets me better bang/buck. 

I already have CF Look bottle cages, and my cables are already as short as can be. No valve covers ;] and i have a new set of Sram S30 wheels @ ~1550g.


----------



## spastook

I recently bought some new zipp 404s/cassette and was expecting it to be lighter than my previous stuff but my bike is actually a bit heavier. Luckily they are more aero and stiffer than my previous wheelset (

I'm assuming you bought the 404 clinchers w/ aluminum braking surface. Yes they are very hefty. A friend of mine has them whereas I have the 404 tubulars and they are a whopping 1.25lbs lighter. With the components you're looking to replace unfortunately you're only going to see minimal weight reduction.


----------



## skyliner1004

spastook said:


> I recently bought some new zipp 404s/cassette and was expecting it to be lighter than my previous stuff but my bike is actually a bit heavier. Luckily they are more aero and stiffer than my previous wheelset (
> 
> I'm assuming you bought the 404 clinchers w/ aluminum braking surface. Yes they are very hefty. A friend of mine has them whereas I have the 404 tubulars and they are a whopping 1.25lbs lighter. With the components you're looking to replace unfortunately you're only going to see minimal weight reduction.


who said anything about zipp 404's?


----------



## tglenn

Search eBay and forums for an ITM "the stem" Just bought one and it is an honest 98G!
How about 110-115 grams for a seat/seatpost one piece unit?
http://www.poshbikes.com/product.php?id=265


----------



## pmf

cpark said:


> Overall, looks like the money is well spent.
> 
> I estimate the weight of the bike at around 16lbs.
> With the stem/bar upgrade, you could possibly drop it below 16lbs.
> Therefore, the upgrade makes sennse, IMO.
> 
> You can further cut the weight by reducing:
> 
> 1) Reduced the cable/housing as short as possible without affecting the braking/shifting performance. Maybe 20 to 40 grams.
> 
> 2) Get the lightest tubes if you don't weigh too much. This can possibly cut as much as 50 to 100 grams for the wheelset.
> 
> 3) When you are ready to replace the tires, put Continental Supersonic on the front, but not the rear. This will save you another 30 to 40 grams.
> 
> 4) What kinds of bottle cages do you have? CF ones will reduce another 20 to 80 grams depends on the existing models you are using.
> 
> 5) If the wallet allows, get a custom set of wheelset with Niobium rim, CX-Rays spokes and light set of hubs (like DT, Alchemy...). Another 100 to 200 grams.
> 
> 6) Saddle - It's too important to sacrifice the comfort for the weight saving, but if you can get away with it, go with a Selle Italia SLR Carbonio, not the SLR with Carbon rails. Carbonio has the Lorica covering which is a lot more durable than the leather covering of SLR. Another 60 to 100 grams.
> 
> 7) Ditch the valve cap
> 
> 8) Fizik Handlebar Tape - another 10 to 20 grams depends on what you are running.
> 
> Possibly dropping the weight below 15lbs....
> 
> By the way, Probikekit has the 3T ARX stem in white for $71.38 plus another 10% off, and I think it might look sharp with your frame depends on the color you have.


9. Pour out half the water in a water bottle. 

10. [email protected] before you get on the bike.


----------



## spastook

skyliner1004 said:


> who said anything about zipp 404's?


Read his second sentence.


----------



## raymonda

tglenn said:


> Search eBay and forums for an ITM "the stem" Just bought one and it is an honest 98G!
> How about 110-115 grams for a seat/seatpost one piece unit?
> http://www.poshbikes.com/product.php?id=265


And if you look for an older 3T Prima 199, which is plenty stiff, you'll save another 30 grams. The can be found as NOS for around $35.00 and yes, they weigh 199 grams.


----------



## pagey

I love my 3T ergonova Team bars at 198g and team stem at 126g


----------



## skyliner1004

skyliner1004 said:


> is this upgrade logical?
> 
> Stock:
> FSA OS-190 Stem 90mm - ~160g
> FSA Vero Handlebar 40cm - ~300g
> 
> Upgrade:
> Ritchey WCS Alloy Stem 90mm - ~120g
> Ritchey WCS Logic II Handlebar 40cm - ~230g
> 
> Est. Weight Savings after upgrade: 100g
> Cost of upgrade: $145


just received the upgrade parts in the mail. Price came out to $135 for the stem, handlebar, and a new set of handlebar tape (Look)

Estimated weights from my old gram scale:

WCS Stem 100mm = 112g
WCS Logic II 40mm Handlebar = 248g


----------



## z1ppster

i bought these to upgrade my stock giant contact bar/stem.. (FSA Plasma compact 2010's) 

Stiff as hell and shaves over 100gr off stock, its a shame about the £400 price tag! 











hey ho, every little helps!


----------



## RRRoubaix

Wow- that is beautiful, z1ppster!!
To be honest, I'm not fond of the Garmin mounting though...
I almost bought the Plasma as well, but opted for the K-wing Compact (same bar, but not integrated), and a PRO Vibe stem precisely for the Garmin mounting.
Still- _absolutely beautiful_ !

(Hmmm- looking at this, I can see I need to do away w/ some of my bar tape- do you find the bare carbon tops slippery at all?)


----------



## z1ppster

Hi and thanks for you comments, I use the computer mount as I cannot bring myself to cover up the stem of beauty with cable ties, but to be honest it puts it in the perfect position for when you get your head down.

The plasma bars are ergo shaped on the top of the bars and have an integrated finger grip underneath and there so dam comfy! it's recommended that you don't tape over them for this reason..

Slippery ? Erm no and yes!! No if you are using gloves, yes if your not using gloves and sweating like a pig on your rollers when trying to wipe your brow with your shoulder.. <eeek> {ouch} ~mumble~

 cheers 


Andy..


----------



## z1ppster

oh and plenty more views/angles here 

OCD at its finest! 










more here https://gallery.mac.com/zippster#100616&bgcolor=black&view=mosaic&sel=0


----------



## c_kyle

New Ultimate for all three parts. NA gets great reviews on WW site.


----------



## nemiman18

controltech scandium stem- 99 g 40 dollars
kcnc scandium seatpost- 150g $90
Bars- i dont care

thats the stuff


----------



## jermso

c_kyle said:


> New Ultimate for all three parts. NA gets great reviews on WW site.


 x 2

without any doubt


----------



## Camilo

tsutaoka said:


> good bang for the buck stem = syntace f109


+1 (or the 99 if you have 26.0 bars).

A real, real good value for lightweight alu stems and carbon seat posts is the Performance Forte line. I've found their advertised weights to be accurate.

The only thing about their carbon seat post is the seat angle adjustment isn't the best in the world. It works fine for me, but it's not absolutely micro-adjustable like some are.


----------



## steve_e_f

tglenn said:


> Search eBay and forums for an ITM "the stem" Just bought one and it is an honest 98G!
> How about 110-115 grams for a seat/seatpost one piece unit?
> http://www.poshbikes.com/product.php?id=265


I've always wondered of those bare CF seats were ok-comfortable or total ass-hatchets.


----------



## JBF

I run a Syntace F99 stem with a 3T Prima 199 bar. 26.0 diameter. Cheap and light. The newer version of the bars (3T Less) are available from Italian Techno cheap. Syntace stems are everywhere, though their lengths are odd. That can be good if it works for you. Look into it. KCNC posts are cheap and light if you do not need setback (I do). I have a 350mm X 27.2 available if you need one.


----------



## apoint

Bars, Easton ec 90= 200g
Seatpost, Token CF, 31.6 x 300, = 180g
Pedals, look= 266g pair
Stem, Ritchey wcs 4 axis,31.8x 100= 120g
Tires, Michelin race 3, 700x23=200g
michelin lite tubes
Seat, wtb Shadow V= 214g and comfy.
All on Ebay cheap...... Also, stay away from the super lites, they will break unless you weigh 130 lbs.
My new Addict R2 with pedals 15.4 lb


----------



## Mdeth1313

steve_e_f said:


> I've always wondered of those bare CF seats were ok-comfortable or total ass-hatchets.



depends on your body/shape of the saddle. I use an ax lightness endurance saddle and I've done 120 mile rides with no issues. Others can't last more than 3 hours on an all carbon saddle. I've gotten so used to mine it's the other way around- I can't stand padded saddles for more than a couple of hours.


----------



## zach.scofield

Stand out purchases:
Bars: Ritchey wcs ergo AL 44cm 248gr $53.00 shipped EBAY
Look keo sprint pedals: 230gr/pr $25.00 local sale
Stem: Felt SL w/ ti bolts: 100mm 120gr $25.00(bolts) shipped EBAY - stock stem 130gr
Crankset: FSA SL-K bb30 172.5 compact 598gr $325.00 New EBAY
Saddle: Specialzed Romin sl ti 210gr $30.00 local sale

Wheels: American classic victory w/ s-works turbo tires and some tubes 2220gr complete. Got as part of a trade in, $0.

bike weight: 16.28lbs as pictured. Down from 18.7 stock w/pedals, cages and lights.


----------

